# Stalled, or other issue and how to fix it?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Take a hydrometer reading and see where your Specific Gravity (SG) is. You did not mention your starting SG was but since you said you targeted Alcohol By Volume is between 12 and 13% your SG should have been between 1.085 and 1.090. take a reading and see where it is at. As sugar is burned up fermentation slows, when it gets below 1.000 it will be but 1 bubble per minute. Pasteur has a fermentation temperature range between 56 and 86F at lower temperatures a ferment takes longer, than at higher temperatures, it is not uncommon for a 1 gallon batch at 70F to run the fermentation in 10 days. 
Another consideration is nutrients. How did you calculate nutrients? Honey is notorious for lacking yeast nutrient especially nitrogen. although 1 1/2 tsp seem high for 1 gallon it may not be. However as yeast multiplies and ferments it uses nutrient. by adding all the nutrient up front you have an vigorous aerobic fermentation and a slow anaerobic fermentation, By stepping in the nutrients at 1/2 the sugar break, or at thirds, you insure a healthy ferment throughout. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks TenBears,

My hydrometer broke at the stem/bulb joint as I was taking it out of the tube the day I was starting so I don't know the exact SG reading and was going off of estimated quantities for a target range well below the yeast tolerance. I picked up two hydrometers (so I hopefully am not stuck without one in the future) on Monday with the plan to do the "Dr. Honeyman" technique to calculate final alcohol content once the ferment was done. I will check SG tonight to get an idea.

The fermentation temperature has been consistently between 64-68F

The nutrients I went off of the nutrient bottle recommendations of 1 to 1 1/2 teaspoons per gallon. I went on the high side because I had heard honey was low. I could easily add in another 1/2 teaspoon or so... how would I do that? Do I just dissolve it into a little water and pour it in?


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I would check the gravity. See how much it fermented out. A yeast nutrient pack or a "smack" pack liquid starter is a good idea. Also meade/honey is on the acidic side which could also stop fermentation.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Before you even consider adding more nutrient check the SG. No sense adding it to a ferment that is completed. Although your stated temperature range should provide for a fairly slow ferment without knowing the starting SG it may still be close or even done. If you have a SG of greater than 1.025 another 1/2 tsp would not hurt. Just add it to the must and stir. I know we all talk about how easily mead oxidizes, but during the ferment when the mead is giving off CO2 at a good rate there is little danger of oxidation. If it is below the 1.025 mark I would not add nutrient. as it will most likely finish, and if it does not. you will simply have a sweet mead.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well I am somewhat surprised to see it, but the ferment is pretty much done. I racked it out of the bucket and into a jug to let it clarify some more before bottling. 

Some of this batch is destined for the vinegar mother as well.

Good times, thanks for the help!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You have a while before it clears, and bulk aging is highly advisable. I would not look to bottle for several months.


----------

